# The Humidour Shoppe - 3/20/2008 - TODAY



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I know this is late notice, but if anyone wants to get together at the Humidour today, I'll be there. I wasn't sure how my plans would work out today, but I am free, pretty much all evening / night.

I can be there as early as 3PM, let me know. Send me a PM and I'll give you my Cell.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm game as long as i'm not forced to work a double (16 hour shift) as long as i'm off at 3 i can meet you sometime between 4-4:30


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

4thtry said:


> I'm game as long as i'm not forced to work a double (16 hour shift) as long as i'm off at 3 i can meet you sometime between 4-4:30


Alright. You have my cell via PM, so give me a call when you know. If we don't talk I'll be the big guy with the buzz cut and verizon guy glasses.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

jkorp said:


> Alright. You have my cell via PM, so give me a call when you know. If we don't talk I'll be the big guy with the buzz cut and verizon guy glasses.


Works for me. I'll call ya either way just to give ya a heads up. I'll have to leave around 7ish if i can make it but hopefully i'll at least be able to come out for a bit.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd love to get out there, but don't think I can pull it off today... I hear it's a nice place...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I'd love to get out there, but don't think I can pull it off today... I hear it's a nice place...


Yeah it's a great place, good people, nice environment and an incredible 2 room walk-in Humidor.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

The one day I don't spend far too long reading CS... My wife went out with a girlfriend tonight I probably could have come out but I didn't get the message in time.

Oh well, better luck next time. I did torch a Camacho 1962 perfecto on my deck, tad windy but the burn was surprisingly even given the conditions. I sure did enjoy that little guy. Good thing 'cause I 'accidentally' won a 20 stick sampler on CBid...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> The one day I don't spend far too long reading CS... My wife went out with a girlfriend tonight I probably could have come out but I didn't get the message in time.
> 
> Oh well, better luck next time. I did torch a Camacho 1962 perfecto on my deck, tad windy but the burn was surprisingly even given the conditions. I sure did enjoy that little guy. Good thing 'cause I 'accidentally' won a 20 stick sampler on CBid...


Accident, too bad :tu.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

dang, wish i'd seen this yesterday, I would have come out. Now if it was today...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

jkim05 said:


> dang, wish i'd seen this yesterday, I would have come out. Now if it was today...


Thats too bad. It wasn't crowded either, plenty of seats.

I won't be able to make it out again, until maybe Monday.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

tuesday durring the day????


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

4thtry said:


> tuesday durring the day????


During a work day would mean I'll only have an hour tops, at lunch. So if you wanted to drive up here we could do it, but it'll be rushed.

Another option might be my front porch in the evening, after school and work. Looks like it will be pretty warm out.


----------

